# "Hansome"



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Really enjoyed the Guapo...Reminded me alot of the Trinidad Robusto Extra ISOM...
Rob


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Haven't tried those yet-need to get a guapo


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Tasty smoke!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks quite tasty :dribble:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Heard of them but never tried them. Nice lookin' smoke!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Those pictures tantalize my wildest tastes.. just excellent. Love the cabi as well.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those are on my need to get list
looks great


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I had the same experience as you Rob. These have the closest taste to the "Cuban twang" as any non-Cuban I've ever had.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very good smoke as many here can attest too.i like the guapo very much!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to try them also they look great


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

greats pics. that cigar look yummy:dribble:


----------



## Raol (Aug 31, 2007)

great photo-grafy


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That is a very nice smoke. Have one resting in the testerdor...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks very tasty...how was it?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That looks DELICIOUS!!!! Nice pics too!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice.. 

What did you drink with it?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am intrigued by the libation as well. Looks like a nice smoke though!
Scott


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

That is bad ass! Nice cigar,pairing and pics.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I was bombed one by JoeyBear or Full Count

great smoke, I enjoyed it in Baja Mexico


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rob,

You're not too far from me. We need to heft it up sometime.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks really good, I must try one sometime!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

poriggity said:


> I am intrigued by the libation as well. Looks like a nice smoke though!
> Scott


I always forget to identify my libation..This was Woodfords Reserve Master's Collection Sonoma-Cutrer Finish...Kind of a spicey bourbon..went really well with the Guapo..which was peppery...


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Rob,
> 
> You're not too far from me. We need to heft it up sometime.


Tommy,
That sounds like fun...Not to many members in our area..Would definately like to plan a herf...Just let me know your schedule..hopefully we can get together..There is only one B&M in my area that has a small smoking area..It's in Jamestown..about 15 min. from me..Don't know whats in your neck of the woods...Just let me know..

Rob


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

The Cabi Guapo is one of my favorite cigars. Just an excellent, flavorful smoke.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*those are great looking smokes.*


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

RGianelli said:


> I always forget to identify my libation..This was Woodfords Reserve Master's Collection Sonoma-Cutrer Finish...Kind of a spicey bourbon..went really well with the Guapo..which was peppery...


I've been hearing about that Bourbon.. Gonna check it out, thanks.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I was bombed one by JoeyBear or Full Count
> 
> great smoke, I enjoyed it in Baja Mexico


I mis-spoke earlier, it was Chubz that spoiled me with that great smoke...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

that is really a great smoke!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking smoke


----------

